

How I Turned an Idea Into a Hit iPad App - tannerc
https://medium.com/@tannerc/how-i-turned-an-idea-into-a-hit-ipad-app-5726d9ab79f1

======
iamjdg
great work, great app. makes me a little sad that so much effort and talent
doesn't really pay back very well...

~~~
tannerc
Thanks for reading, and the kind words. It's paid back pretty well, but the
drop off has been tremendous so only time will tell.

